# Winter hols Spain



## hemmsy (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyone know what is happening or is in Spain ready for winter hols


----------



## kenspain (Sep 6, 2020)

hemmsy said:


> Anyone know what is happening or is in Spain ready for winter hols


Its not that good over here at the moment many new case's of this vires being reported in many towns and villages, many bars, restraint's closed . I am sorry yo say but I would give it a miss if I  was you


----------



## hemmsy (Sep 6, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Its not that good over here at the moment many new case's of this vires being reported in many towns and villages, many bars, restraint's closed . I am sorry yo say but I would give it a miss if I  was you


thank you for the update. Stay safe and well.


----------



## hemmsy (Sep 6, 2020)

Are there any motorhomers in and around cullera spain already there 
for the winter


----------



## 2cv (Sep 6, 2020)

To get an idea of how things are in a particular country, look at the 14 day statistics here, it’s updated daily. Spain currently has about 9 times as many cases per 100000 as UK.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 6, 2020)

hemmsy said:


> Are there any motorhomers in and around cullera spain already there
> for the winter


Last time I was there a few parked up but the police moved them on that was about 5 weeks ago


----------



## mfw (Sep 6, 2020)

2cv said:


> To get an idea of how things are in a particular country, look at the 14 day statistics here, it’s updated daily. Spain currently has about 9 times as many cases per 100000 as UK.


Trouble is we (uk) arent doing enough testing whereas other countries are doing a lot more so figures will be a lot higher so it may be a guide but not that great a guide - just use caution and go for it


----------



## 2cv (Sep 6, 2020)

mfw said:


> Trouble is we (uk) arent doing enough testing whereas other countries are doing a lot more so figures will be a lot higher so it may be a guide but not that great a guide - just use caution and go for it



The reason that the figure per 100000 is useful is that by taking the number of tests into account the outcome is relevant. For example if the number of tests were doubled the figure per 100000 should remain the same. This means that there really are 9 times as many cases at present in Spain than in the UK.
The map lower down on the linked page is also interesting.
There is sometimes confusion as the rates per 100000 are sometimes quoted for 7 days and sometimes 14. The UK government uses a 14 day rate of 40 for quarantine imposition, though this varies a little as other factors are also considered.


----------



## mfw (Sep 6, 2020)

Trouble is what was safe last week for example could be a hotspot this week so i view it as take your chances but just keep your guard up ( use mask inside areas and some hand sanitiser ) 

Just my personal view although swmbo is of a different opinion


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 6, 2020)

2cv said:


> The map lower down on the linked page is also interesting.



What I find the most interesting is how the virus has respected the border between France and Spain so well lol.

 

Whadda you think Bill?


----------



## kenspain (Sep 6, 2020)

Just had a call from a friend that lives near Cullera he has a boat down there ,the Police are now giving out fines to motorhomes parking there


----------



## 2cv (Sep 6, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> What I find the most interesting is how the virus has respected the border between France and Spain so well lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Whadda you think Bill?



I can only think that the Pyrenees perhaps means relatively little movement between the two compared to local mixing on either side.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 6, 2020)

2cv said:


> I can only think that the Pyrenees perhaps means relatively little movement between the two compared to local mixing on either side.



I did wonder,  but figured people must still cross a fair bit for work etc.

Hey, ho, who knows lol.


----------



## Stanski (Sep 11, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Just had a call from a friend that lives near Cullera he has a boat down there ,the Police are now giving out fines to motorhomes parking there


Hi Kenspain - good to see you are enjoying your travels.
Some months ago I heard through a discussion with a relative that the MH area in Cullera had been closed permanently.  Is there a change in attitudes to MH stays in that area?


----------



## kenspain (Sep 11, 2020)

No I was told they have or were going to close it permanently but I stay up by my friends boat yard so for they have left me alone I don't  know long I can get away with it


----------



## kenspain (Sep 11, 2020)

No I was told they have or were going to close it permanently but I stay up by my friends boat yard so for they have left me alone I don't  know long I can get away with it


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 11, 2020)

I find it hard to understanding why people are willing to take a chance  when the situation is  changing   daily .


----------



## iampatman (Sep 11, 2020)

Spain, like the UK and all other European countries, has varying rates of infection. The village we live in has not yet recorded a single case whereas some towns nearby have high levels. The rates in Murcia region are increasing daily however much more testing is being carried out. For interest here is a link to the current situation in this region.









						<span style='color:#780948'>ARCHIVED</span> - 438 new covid cases and four deaths in Murcia region; Friday 11th
					

<span Style='color:#780948'>archived</span> - 438 New Covid Cases And Four Deaths In Murcia Region; Friday 11th Keep up with the Latest News In English Murcia Costa Calida Spain




					murciatoday.com
				




Pat


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 15, 2020)

Was in Palamós last Thursday for 3 nights, Ebre wetlands for night and now Valencia. Sites are pretty empty and those here are Spanish. Seen very few Brit motorhomes on my way down through France . Today in Valencia did not see anyone without a mask on transport or out on the road streets. Feel no more threatened here than at home watching the numbers increase daily.


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 16, 2020)

No problems with social distancing


----------



## myvanwy (Sep 16, 2020)

Know that place bgt. 6 others there when we arrived. Looks like your pic is taken from the plot we where on. 3rd sept.


----------

